# sicklebar question



## jdkuklis (Apr 17, 2016)

I have a Ford new holland model 1920 tractor. I found a Ford 515 sicklebar , question will this mower hook up to my tractor? jay


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jay,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Your Ford NH 1920 tractor has a Cat 1 three point hitch, and the Ford 515 mower has the same, therefore it should fit fine.


----------



## jdkuklis (Apr 17, 2016)

*break-back assembly*

My next question,where to attach the break-back assembly? jay


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the 515 mower but I use a JD 350 sickle mower with my 1720 just fine. I did change the 350 to its "narrow" setting and once I did that it works with my 1720 like a dream.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Ford used a rather unique mount for the assembly you call the breakback assembly. Take a look at this You Tube about 30 seconds in, and you will see the arm attaches to a mounting pin just below the rear axle housing on the right side. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=masMagsyhR0[/ame]

It is an easy mount to fabricate.


----------



## jdkuklis (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on the youtube video.It looks like it will work just have to make up bracket. Thanks for info jay


----------

